# quick / high protein



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

whats everyones favourite / best meal

im looking for something very high in protein and quick and easy to make if i havnt eaten enough protein in the day, something i can quickly eat and quickly make

any ideas?


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

If your bulking mix up some baked beans with turkey mince...or.... lower carb Ratatouille and turkey mince takes about 4 minutes. (brown turkey mince first) Both also very cheap meals.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

scotty_new said:


> whats everyones favourite / best meal
> 
> im looking for something very high in protein and quick and easy to make if i havnt eaten enough protein in the day, something i can quickly eat and quickly make
> 
> any ideas?


Tuna


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

eggs, tinned tuna


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

kaz28 said:


> If your bulking mix up some baked beans with turkey mince...or.... lower carb Ratatouille and turkey mince takes about 4 minutes. (brown turkey mince first) Both also very cheap meals.


OOps forgot to add that this tastes really nice cold aswell so you can cook in advace and keep it in the fridge.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

kaz28 said:


> If your bulking mix up some baked beans with turkey mince...or.... lower carb Ratatouille and turkey mince takes about 4 minutes. (brown turkey mince first) Both also very cheap meals.


sounds alright that, might try it tomorow night.

tuna is what iv been using atm, just eating a can of tuna was getting abit boring though, gona get some fast cooking pasta or a salad something like that


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

I got fed up with tuna - borng after a while I end up washing it down with water. I tried making this the other day and it was lush. (well compared to what I was eating), it is tasty, low in fat, also filling..


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

boil 6 eggs


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

tub of plain cottage cheese and mix into it 2 scoops of chocolate protein powder, just like chocolate cheese cake:thumb:


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

tuna and porridge oats in a blender with milk quick cheap an easy an sounds a lot worse than it is lol


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^ lol well cant taste any worse than it sounds lol might try it though

and the cottage cheese nd protein shake one sounds a gd idea.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Indian take-away.

Ready in five minutes and full of protein.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

aii true wev got the best indian takeout round the corner from where i live bit pricey tho  but allright every now and then


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

any one mixed tuna with beans? what isn it like?


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

colinidj said:


> tuna and porridge oats in a blender with milk quick cheap an easy an sounds a lot worse than it is lol


Cheers for makin me feel queezy 

Large tin of tuna

1 big tsp of low fat mayo

75g/100g pasta

1/2 onion

1/2 each red green yellow bell peppers

small tin green giant sweetcorn

mix it all together and eat will keep 24 hours in a decent fridge. :thumb:


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbup1: sounds good.

im trying to eat more pasta and potatos at the moment, been lacking abit with carbs but geting enough protein now, finaly begining to get it sorted :thumb:


----------

